# Anyone using a compact 4x4 tractor?



## Matt400

I was looking at a TYM compact 4x4, not sure what else is in its class with these specs. plus you can get it with a Cab.

Whats nice about this size for me is ease of transport with a small utility trailer. 
The rear 3 point PTO is rated for 22 hp so maybe a blower but which brand?
With the width of this tractor the blower should be 60"
I could put a mower and loader attachment to good use and was thinking a blade & blower would be slick for snow. Thoughts...?


----------



## thesnowman269

Blade on the front (with the loader just replace the bucket) and the blower on the back, with the cab, that would be sweet


----------



## Matt400

I did some more looking and found the Mahindra 2615HST is pretty close (on paper) in comparison and you can get it with a canopy and soft cab.








If I were to get one of these it would have to be 4x4 weighing in between 2000 and 3000 lbs with the cab.
I suppose considering an aftermarket cab might open the door to a few more models in this size.


----------



## snocrete

IMO, if you are planning to buy new....get a factory delux cab. In the long run you will be glad you did. 

Bobcat has some great deals on the tractors they offer. I think 0% for 60 months right now....and 24 months 0% on attachment?(i think) Check em out they are a sponsor here. BTW, I have ran a couple of the models they offer, and they were really smooth & powerful operating.


----------



## pmorrissette

Around my next of the woods, ALL the driveway contractors use these types of tractors, VERY manuverable, great in tight streets and short driveways, they leave no huge snow piles...they are even excellent on long drives because they leave no snowbanks that end up getting bigger & bigger while your drive gets narrower & narrower.

You can get regular blowers that you need to drive backwards with, or "drag" blowers that you back up to the end of the driveway and blow as you drive forward (can get close to garage doors to avoid shovelling), they even have blowers that can alternate between modes...they all run teflon pads under the shoes to avoid scratching driveway pavers...

Look up "Pronovost" snow blowers, "Normand" snowblowers, "Berco" snowblowers... we really know how to build those things here in Quebec...

All of them are plated and driven from job to job, mind you all the jobs are very short distance to one another...


----------



## Matt400

snocrete;964491 said:


> IMO, if you are planning to buy new....get a factory delux cab. In the long run you will be glad you did.


Thats what I was thinking when looking at the TYM's. 


> Bobcat has some great deals on the tractors they offer. I think 0% for 60 months right now....and 24 months 0% on attachment?(i think) Check em out they are a sponsor here.


Thanks..I looked at those and their smallest with factory cab is 1000 lbs over what I would like. They do have a smaller one you can get a "dealer installed" cab but its still 500lbs too much where the first two I posted will run on my current trailer plus those bigger tractors get kinda spendy new.

Another I found that might possibly be available with a factory soft cab is the Boomer 2030 that fits my weight limit but I was hoping to find something under 20K with loader & blower, maybe I am dreaming and should just stick with a new plow for the pickup.


----------



## Matt400

pmorrissette;964535 said:


> Look up "Pronovost" snow blowers, "Normand" snowblowers, "Berco" snowblowers... we really know how to build those things here in Quebec...


Thanks, those looks like some good stuff


----------



## Triple L

Get a deere


----------



## nosnownogo

*try a jd in the 2x20 series like this one*

check out this thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75477


----------



## snocrete

to the OP.....please elaborate on "why" the weight limit of the machine purchase is so low? It seems to not make sense to me.....any paved sidewalk should be able to handle ALOT more than a 3000 lb machine.?..?..and the original comment of hauling on a small utiilty trailer seems strange also. If you are in the market for buying a peice of equipment, you need to figure on buying a capable trailer to haul it with. I would not haul around one of these tractors your looking for, on a little 3000lb utility trailer, if thats what your plan is?


----------



## leon

*tractor*



Matt400;963445 said:


> I was looking at a TYM compact 4x4, not sure what else is in its class with these specs. plus you can get it with a Cab.
> 
> Whats nice about this size for me is ease of transport with a small utility trailer.
> The rear 3 point PTO is rated for 22 hp so maybe a blower but which brand?
> With the width of this tractor the blower should be 60"
> I could put a mower and loader attachment to good use and was thinking a blade & blower would be slick for snow. Thoughts...?


========================================================================================================================================================================================================================

A single axle tractor is to small for a compact utility tractor with a loader and blower, you need a two axle trailer with a braking system.

The larger Kubotas are being offered with cabins at zero percent for 60 months as well.

The smaller tractors are hindered in power due to the draw bar horse power or lack of it if you want or expect speed in cleaning with a blower in anything but powder.

A large tractor in the one hundred horse power class with a rear mounted blower for that size tractor will allow you to clean many drive ways quickly-search pronovost on the forum here and you will see a lot of postings for them.

leon


----------



## Eddiej

I'm not sure if the quality of American spec Chinese tractors is better than our UK ones, but over here, no agricultural contractor would touch a Chinese 'chocolate' tractor. Axle cases crack, and metal fatigue on welds as been awful. Over here, parts availability and factory back up is also another major issue.

Kubota all the way for me when it comes to compact tractors. The initial purchase cost may be higher, but the resale value and desirability is going to be higher. Spares are next day or off the shelf, and factory support is first class. Obviuosly this opinion was based on the UK market.


----------



## Matt400

The original idea mainly comes from using it with a mid mount mower on our property. It would enable me to upgrade from a DR brush mower. A lawn tractor could work too but the added light materials handling of a compact would be welcome plus the terrain calls for 4x4 even in the summer. Snow removal is secondary and on just one lot approx 50x150 in size. Seems a large tractor would just be overkill.

This season's snow we have a contract plow so just thinking ahead on what I might do for next season.
The trailer is currently a single axle with provision for brakes, my thoughts were to add an axle and brake kit vs buying another trailer. Its physical size with 10' bed also limits larger tractors.
Thanks for the feedback, all good info.


----------



## cretebaby

Matt400;964918 said:


> The original idea mainly comes from using it with a mid mount mower on our property. It would enable me to upgrade from a DR brush mower. A lawn tractor could work too but the added light materials handling of a compact would be welcome plus the terrain calls for 4x4 even in the summer. Snow removal is secondary and on just one lot approx 50x150 in size. Seems a large tractor would just be overkill.
> 
> This season's snow we have a contract plow so just thinking ahead on what I might do for next season.
> The trailer is currently a single axle with provision for brakes, my thoughts were to add an axle and brake kit vs buying another trailer. Its physical size with 10' bed also limits larger tractors.
> Thanks for the feedback, all good info.


It would be cheaper to trade trailers.

Besides than you can get what you need.


----------



## Matt400

Ok so I re thought the size and looked at it more in terms of performance using a pusher for our commercial lot and its summer usefulness and came up with a Deere 3720 cab with loader. 
Found one for 38K OTD, does that sound reasonable? I suppose it would be 40 with a pusher.

Hard to justify when my DR Brush mower gives me such great exercise! and a plow on my pickup would work for winter. Dang those little tractors are expensive. 
A local contractor says prices new & used are way down due to the economy but I don't see it.


----------



## Grn Mtn

have you looked into the Ventrac or the American made Power-Trac?

http://www.ventrac.com/?gclid=CJacmvuWwp8CFQshnAodByjFzw

http://www.power-trac.com/


----------



## Grn Mtn

25hp articulating tractor $11,000
45" 4 in 1 Bucket----------$01,400
60" Snow Blade------------$00,500
48" Snow Blower----------$03,200
48" Deck Mower-----------$01,300

Total Cost--------------------$17,400


----------



## Matt400

Interesting product, no dealers in our State but will look some more at it, thanks.


----------



## Snowzilla

I've noticed these TYM tractors being advertised. Not sure of where exactly their made but they do seem to offer more features for less $ than other brands. I like their looks and ergonomics too. The placement of the loader control seems right on. They even seem to offer the quick tach bucket on all models.

On some of the smaller Kubota's you seem to sit so high up you feel like you are on top of instead of in the tractor. 

I think you'll find the New Holland Boomer series is pretty pricey.

I was told the new Bobcat tractors are actually Kioti's.


----------



## Matt400

Snowzilla;975749 said:


> I've noticed these TYM tractors being advertised. Not sure of where exactly their made but they do seem to offer more features for less $ than other brands.


The quote I got on the first one I posted- T293HST is 20,495 and is with loader and cab. Due to our snow falls I think I would need a blower and blade with that size tractor and that would add 8600.00 bringing it to 29,095.00

What would be cool is if that little tractor would push a 6' pusher then I could opt out of the blower & blade but if I get behind in plowing I could see it getting too deep for such a small tractor.


----------



## Grn Mtn

well the neat thing about the machine is you don't really need dealer support, buy the gas commercial model that I listed the price for and even though the thing is butt ugly, its very simply made and easy to work on. I've been looking at these for years but the Toro Dingo tracked model actually fits better into my business model.

http://www.power-trac.com/t8class.htm oops, never said what model I was quoting, well this is the one PT425


----------



## Snowzilla

Matt400;975785 said:


> The quote I got on the first one I posted- T293HST is 20,495 and is with loader and cab. Due to our snow falls I think I would need a blower and blade with that size tractor and that would add 8600.00 bringing it to 29,095.00
> 
> What would be cool is if that little tractor would push a 6' pusher then I could opt out of the blower & blade but if I get behind in plowing I could see it getting too deep for such a small tractor.


At 29k that is still some serious coin. Buhler 3pt. snow blowers are probably the cheapest you can find.

Have you considered used or maybe a used Skid Steer with cab/heat?


----------



## mercer_me

I personaly wouldn't buy a tractor that small when you can buy a bigger one for not much more money. I personaly woudln't buy a tractor under 40hp.


----------



## Matt400

Grn Mtn;975792 said:


> I've been looking at these for years


Dunno if I would want to do snow removal out in the open. But hey... pretty cool anyway.
I don't get how the 25hp gas model could effectively run the machine AND a brush mover. My DR walk behind brush mower is 17hp.
Can you tell me what the *Independent Wheel Motors* is all about?


----------



## buckwheat_la

Matt400;976339 said:


> Dunno if I would want to do snow removal out in the open. But hey... pretty cool anyway.
> I don't get how the 25hp gas model could effectively run the machine AND a brush mover. My DR walk behind brush mower is 17hp.
> Can you tell me what the *Independent Wheel Motors* is all about?


unless i miss my guess, it is run by 4 hydraulic motors, one on each wheel, check out the "cad trac" to get a better idea


----------



## Grn Mtn

buckwheat_la;976401 said:


> unless i miss my guess, it is run by 4 hydraulic motors, one on each wheel, check out the "cad trac" to get a better idea


I believe you are correct, been a while since I really looked at the specs but that sounds right. I thought one of the models had a cab option?


----------



## FisherVMan

*32hp will it do it???*

If you want to see what even a smaller 32hp JD will do in over 3ft of snow go onto YouTube and type in "Snow Plowing Northern Maine John Deere Fisher Plow" and see what you think of this video clip??? I think you will be impressed!








Super rig for tight driveways and with a box scraper on the rear for ballast that is the best rig ever for the customer with the garage right at the end of the driveway ............ just back right up to the door and scrape it all right out to the front and then turn around and push it right out over the bank.............done.


----------



## Matt400

FisherVMan;979458 said:


> If you want to see what even a smaller 32hp JD will do in over 3ft of snow


Thanks FisherVMan, actually I saw those vids earlier. I dunno what the 3203 is now at JD but they do show a 3032E thats 31.4hp and is available with a pusher attachment:









Tell me about that soft cab of yours- brand, fit, cost, how you like it etc..

I can get a new 3038E (37hp) for 20K or have found a used 4120 (43hp) with 650hrs for 16K neither one has a cab.


----------



## FisherVMan

Hey Matt .
The soft cab was just made up by an outfit that does boat tops from some Green rubberized canvas your loooking at $600 vs $6000............. It fits darn good [not as perfect as a factory cab] and the only thing I will do different is when the front panel [windshield] gets scratched up I will just replace it with a piece of solid Lexan, as having that made as a soft panel wasnt the correct way to do it. I had to tig weld up some 1 1/2 square stock to get the forward uprights. Your looking at something that comes right off in 10mins in the spring of the year and you just hang up the pieces in the garage in the summer.I dont like screwing with cab doors in the summer time around the garden and bush hogging I like to just jump on and off the tractor. I am very pleased with it on those 20 below mornings when the wind howling 20kts. To be honest, the small heater that {Curtis Cab] makes will just about drive you out of the cab when the water temp comes up to temp. But I did close the floor in and have a mat in there. The 3220 I think was the next model up? And it had a sealed floor in it and I think that was 37hp from memory. ????? [The 3203 was right at 16K from memory with bigger bucket and heavest loader]
You should be cautious when you strap a plow or any kind onto a tractor............... people have been doing it for 75 years and I can warn you ahead of time unless you are only going to plow 6" of snow on a paved surface if you are going to try to drop the weight of the loader arms onto the plow and think that just putting it into the "float" postion is going to work for you ..................... your going to get an education , As soon as the plow loads up with snow you are going to have STEERING problems .
If you look at how we are set up it is the same as on a pickup .............. the loader arms are NOT bearing on the plow and it works exactly the same as it would on a truck.
There is all kinds of stuff out there for tractors and it all works fine tell you get a foot or more of snow, and all of a sudden you got a machine that will push a mountain; but just not were you want to push it! Good luck and I hope it works out for you . If you decide to put a plow on correctly we build the adaptors to fit the JD QD loaders..................


----------



## Matt400

FisherVMan;980777 said:


> if you are going to try to drop the weight of the loader arms onto the plow and think that just putting it into the "float" postion is going to work for you ..................... your going to get an education , As soon as the plow loads up with snow you are going to have STEERING problems .


Never operated a compact for snow removal but I would imagine raising the loader a tad so the arms are not bearing down on the pusher would enhance steering.
Great idea on the custom cab, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FisherVMan

Well of course your dead right about lifting the arms up enough to take the weight off the plow but stop and think about that for a second...................... as you move forward unless the place you are plowing is absolutely level; all of a sudden you going up and now you are leaving snow all over the place???? and when it dips down you are catching the trip edge into the lawn or frozen dirt or what ever and snapping the plow ................ it just doesnt work .
The ONLY way is to have the plow in a float position, and if you do it any other way, and bear the weight of the loader onto the arms, you instantly have a steering problem .......... if you are only going to plow paved parking lots that are level you could get away with it but you will be VERY disapointed if you try any other application.
It amazed me how far people would drive when we first offered the adaptors to try our setup and alot of the folks had already tryed a plow on a tractor before and where absolutely amazed how well it can work if its set up CORRECTLY. 
I had a guy drive over 500 miles to try this tractor and he owned a 40hp Kabota with a commercially made [Orange] plow manufactured in Mass; that he paid $4K for; and he couldnt steer it at all; so he tryed to return it to the dealer he got it from after only using it twice ; and they WOULD NOT take it back; but did sell it on consignment for him, but he lost a thousand dollars on the deal . He told me that after playing with mine here in the field with over a foot of snow to try it in; that he could easily push 3X as much snow; as his tractor would; WITHOUT losing the ability to steer????He told us that with 4" of wet snow in front of his it was ONLY going straight ahead???? Good luck and let us all know how your set up does work in the end! :salute:


----------



## Matt400

Still rolling this idea around and figure a 35hp with 4000 lb. weight would be better for snow removal vs those little guys I originally posted. Question is.. if a tractor that size is going to be any more efficient than a plow on my pick-up and if the plow on my truck will lead to troubles down the road as I plan on keeping it for a looong time.. its our RV hauler.


----------



## leon

Matt400;975785 said:


> The quote I got on the first one I posted- T293HST is 20,495 and is with loader and cab. Due to our snow falls I think I would need a blower and blade with that size tractor and that would add 8600.00 bringing it to 29,095.00
> 
> What would be cool is if that little tractor would push a 6' pusher then I could opt out of the blower & blade but if I get behind in plowing I could see it getting too deep for such a small tractor.


Using a pusher that is chained to the loader bucket is an option

but deep snows will get heavy and become difficult to move where if you

used a blower with the spout pointed down and forward will work quickly in ligher snow

accumulations

Even a small utility tractor with a loader and rear blower will be

a purchase you will not regret with the factory cab.

The cab with positive pressure ventilation keeps the fumes out

and it will allow you to work with out a heavy coat.

The blower removes it for you the first time and the last time Matt,

A loader bucket will allow you to remove snow that is piled up

where you cannot remove it with a blower safely.

You will also be able to by a lower cost flail mower from john deere to mow with

and make some money with it during the summer months.

The flail mowers last forever and require little upkeep compared to a belly mower.


----------



## Bill Hoskinson

I have a John Deere 3720 Cab Tractor with the 300CX Loader, and 6ft rotary angle broom on the rear. I can push an 8ft bucket on the front through 2-3 feet of heavy snow without a problem. I use it for clearing sidewalks, and tight areas in parking lots, and residential driveways.

I bought my 3720 2.5 years ago, and I use it all year long for loader work, tilling, finish grading, and pulling a pull type roller that weights 3000 lbs. It now has 2250 hrs on it after running non stop for almost 7 days this past week. I shut it off long enough to check the oil in it.

I can't say enough about what a wonderful machine this tractor is. The only thing about it is that the heater isn't worth a damn. But it does keep the cab warm as long as you have the engine rpms up. It's been that way since I bought it new. The AC works pretty good in the summer though.

Anytime I have needed parts, I have been able to have them in less than 2 days. Usually next day. With the Vert exhaust kit, the engine makes a little over 45 hp. It's turbo charged and intercooled. It does not lack for power... But it does use some fuel. I would much rather feed it fuel, than deal with an under powered tractor.

I looked at New Holland and Kubota tractors, but the Deere was far and above the best all around choice.


----------



## erkoehler

What's that tractor setup run $$$?



Bill Hoskinson;999493 said:


> I have a John Deere 3720 Cab Tractor with the 300CX Loader, and 6ft rotary angle broom on the rear. I can push an 8ft bucket on the front through 2-3 feet of heavy snow without a problem. I use it for clearing sidewalks, and tight areas in parking lots, and residential driveways.
> 
> I bought my 3720 2.5 years ago, and I use it all year long for loader work, tilling, finish grading, and pulling a pull type roller that weights 3000 lbs. It now has 2250 hrs on it after running non stop for almost 7 days this past week. I shut it off long enough to check the oil in it.
> 
> I can't say enough about what a wonderful machine this tractor is. The only thing about it is that the heater isn't worth a damn. But it does keep the cab warm as long as you have the engine rpms up. It's been that way since I bought it new. The AC works pretty good in the summer though.
> 
> Anytime I have needed parts, I have been able to have them in less than 2 days. Usually next day. With the Vert exhaust kit, the engine makes a little over 45 hp. It's turbo charged and intercooled. It does not lack for power... But it does use some fuel. I would much rather feed it fuel, than deal with an under powered tractor.
> 
> I looked at New Holland and Kubota tractors, but the Deere was far and above the best all around choice.


----------



## Matt400

erkoehler;999536 said:


> What's that tractor setup run $$$?


Dunno about his but I got a quote for the same tractor with loader & cab for 34.9

Since my plow contract is paid for the year and I can't seem to match up a great cab tractor for snow removal that can also mow a small 1.5 acre slopped field...I think I am gonna give up and focus on a 4x4 ridding mower for spring and rethink the tractor idea later.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm strictly snow, just starting to look at tractors or a Bobcat for next season!


----------



## FisherVMan

Matt,
Just some food for thought about the size and horsepower to plow snow with a compact tractor it is very easy to sit back and say . I would buy this and I would buy that and I agree with all of them . I actually wish I had a 60hp tractor with a deluxe custom cab and hot and cold running women but in reality the tractor I have is just what I need to grade my 1/2 mile of camp road . mow a few 3-5 acre fields with a 6' bush hog, and turns up the garden spot perfect with a 5' tiller, the video is the bottom line of how much snow this thing pushes.................. for around 17K it is one awesome machine thats a fact. Just for a comparison about 2 months after I bought my tractor a good friend that had looked at tractors for almost 10 years really got the bug bad after I let him use mine to mow his field. He is the sorta fella that has to have the very best of everything and usually cant afford it but gets sucked into all this "free financing" hype. So he marched down to the local Kabota dealer about 100 miles away and they sold him a 2005 left over model that was 40hp 4 cly with a factory cab . It is a VERY NICE tractor he bought it about 2 months before the next model year came out in 2007 so it was 3 years old 2 months after he paid 35K for it with a Woods 7' HD rotary mower. I tryed it out and it was really a super nice rig. So he now had just exactly TWICE as much as we did in a tractor that he had actually very little use for ???????? He lives on a dirt road that he maintains and then purchased the best 7' Rock Rake with grader blade for $1900 more which they just added to the 35 big ones............so now we have 37 grand tied up in the ultimate play toy right?? Well he ran into hard times; and was really struggling to make his payments; and had to get his mother involved [she is 85 years old on SS] and then decided to just bail out! As he never really used it; as his dream bussiness of mowing with it never materialized.So he tryed to sell it with only 130 hrs on it last year when the crunch hit . I dont know all the details of the end results but I heard rummors that because it was bluebook valued as a 4 year old tractor; one figure that was floated around was that when they loaded it he took an 5 thousand dollar bath on this "Big Tractor"......................this is after he made a $770 mo payment for a year and a half . And for what ever its worth when I bought my "little tractor" they offered "free financing for three years" so I wouldnt get too deep into buying a 30-06 to shoot a field mouse theory......Good luck


----------



## Matt400

I am looking at the Deere X749 at the moment because it would suite my mowing needs best.
It's not the tractor for a pusher however for next snow season it does leave me with the option of putting a plow on my pick-up or 54" blower on the mower + there are 3 cab options for that tractor.


----------

